
Ask HN: Resource for learning the history of software dev best practices? - jlelonm
I&#x27;m a young developer and I feel like I have such little context for where and why we are today.<p>A few examples:<p>- what tradeoffs did companies examine before concluding to move to microservices from monoliths? Which companies decided not to? Why?<p>- When Angular.js first came out, what made companies adopt it? What were they using before?<p>- Why did everyone leave PHP?<p>- What made Postgres become popular? What were they using before? Who decided to stick with their original tech?<p>Does there exist a chart with maybe<p>- industries on the x axis (healthcare, transportation, ecommerce, finance...) and<p>- technologies on the y axis (Next.js, React, Angular, Postgres, AWS, MySQL, Jenkins, etc.), and<p>- each cell is did this industry adopt this technology in general? How long did it take? Why not initially? What changed?
======
blindluke
> what tradeoffs did companies > what made companies adopt it

Which companies are you referring to?

> Why did everyone leave PHP?

When did that happen? If everyone did "leave PHP", what will happen to all
those websites:

[https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/pl-
php](https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/pl-php)

> What made Postgres become popular?

It's good. People know about it. Other reasons.

Here's an article you may find interesting:

[https://www.theguardian.com/info/2018/nov/30/bye-bye-
mongo-h...](https://www.theguardian.com/info/2018/nov/30/bye-bye-mongo-hello-
postgres)

> Does there exist a chart with maybe

A chart like this does not exist.

~~~
jlelonm
> Which companies are you referring to?

None specifically - I'm just interested in pivot points where companies
decided to switch from technology x to technology z, and what made them do it.

> When did that happen? If everyone did "leave PHP", what will happen to all
> those websites:

Sorry, bad phrasing. I meant, "When did people stop deciding to greenlight new
projects using PHP?"

> Here's an article you may find interesting:

Thanks!

> A chart like this does not exist.

Would you be interested in such a chart? or perhaps a tweaked version?

~~~
blindluke
> I'm just interested in pivot points where companies decided to switch from
> technology x to technology z, and what made them do it.

There's a lot of articles and blog posts on that topic, enough to keep you
occupied for a long while. Here's one:

[http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/my-final-post-
regardi...](http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/my-final-post-regarding-
the-flaws-of-docker-kubernetes-and-their-eco-system)

Here's another

[https://blog.asana.com/2017/08/performance-asana-app-
rewrite...](https://blog.asana.com/2017/08/performance-asana-app-rewrite/)

> I meant, "When did people stop deciding to greenlight new projects using
> PHP?"

Did they, though? I haven't noticed. Do you have any source on that?

> Would you be interested in such a chart?

No.

